# New Forest, 29/30 September, Setthorns



## DABurleigh

_OK, lets see if I can confuse people less this time around 
My previous post and replies (eagle-eyed stew and androidGB) pointing out that the original campsite was shut have been deleted! After 18 years at that site on the last weekend in September they have moved the closing date forward a few days._

If anyone fancies joining me at Setthorns the last weekend in September, stick it in your diary.

http://www.forest-holidays.com/RVEcc890b20af8b4141b54e824dc00cd48a,,.aspx

Dave


----------



## gaspode

Put us down provisionally Dave - that is so long as you don't change the venue. :wink:


----------



## G2EWS

Hi Dave,

As mentioned previously I love Setthorns, indeed it is in the list and added by me!

At moment my diary says YES! We will be there if all goes to plan.

Not sure when you where last there but they have changed hands and in doing so the great field down the bottom where we used to stay has now been put over to tents! Really sad as this was the best bit on the site in my opinion.

We stayed last time in the area next door that has a number of large enough pitches for RV's.

Regards

Chris


----------



## DABurleigh

Chris,

Yes, was last there 10/11 March, amongst other things dropping off some wine for Helen, whom I subsequently noted had this accolade for Setthorns:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-249592-setthorns.html#249592

We really enjoyed cycling on the disused railway with the dog trotting alongside.

Which is the RV-friendly area?:
> Setthorns Google Maps <

Dave


----------



## sallytrafic

Okey Dokey will book for this long trek


----------



## DABurleigh

Pushing the boat out then, Frank. 40 mins I reckon. Mind you, you're the wrong side of Salisbury so who knows .....


----------



## 105590

*Setthorns*

Hi DABurleigh,

Please can I put my name down to join you, at Setthorns. As I am new to Motorhoming, do I have to contact the site direct or just add my name here?

This will be our first meet and Rocky (hubby) and I looking forward to meeting you all.

Take Care,

Solentlady.


----------



## DABurleigh

Solentlady,

Welcome to MHF! What a lovely first post.

Well "meets" are informal, and for legal reasons should not be organised by MHF, so it's a question of people doing their own thing, but just happen to be at the same site at the same time 

Book direct if you wish; *at individual's risk *the campsite says bookings should not normally be necessary that time of year.

Dave


----------



## 105590

Hi Dave,

Thank you for a prompt reply, I will see you there.

This was my second post,( just to let you know) and nice to meet you.

Solentlady.


----------



## sallytrafic

DABurleigh said:


> Pushing the boat out then, Frank. 40 mins I reckon. Mind you, you're the wrong side of Salisbury so who knows .....




I hoped you would realise the great personal sacrifice I was making might have to cut short our holiday - Ireland 5 weeks then crossing to Scotland with no date at the end - now we have to come back 

Welcome Solentlady5 hope to meet up with you then


----------



## DABurleigh

Well you'll be nicely chilled out after that; sounds lovely 

For those who might frequent the New Forest 4 times or more a year, note the advantages of buying a Forest Experience card for £12 - discounts and no fee for booking amendments:
https://www.forestholidays.co.uk/ResManagerWeb/bkg_Joining_Details.asp?

Dave

Edit - well actually it is any of the Forest Holiday sites a total of 4 times a year makes it worthwhile, even excluding the booking amendment fee.


----------



## Hampshireman

Is this one of those "own sans ess" sites? If not, could be interested. Bit of a drive though, could be at least - oh say 20 minutes.


----------



## DABurleigh

It is. On the link in the first post:
"your own chemical toilet is essential"

Dave


----------



## G2EWS

Hi Dave,

Sorry, looking at that map, none of it makes sense!

The place I mean is when you go down the hill and have to turn right if you are an HGV/RV (straight on is the cattle grid) you then go into an open field which is now the tent area and was our favourite place but had no electric.

As you go past the MH waste dump point you cross through a gate over the disused railway line and into a very large area with electric points. This is the area I mean. Other areas are OK if you are on your own but not any good for a group.

I will check the map I have in the MH later today to see what the area is called.

I suggest whoever gets there first sorts out an area!

Can you book? I was under the impression that they do not let you. I will call and find out today.

Regards

Chris


----------



## Hampshireman

OK thanks.

See you there. Number 2's at your place, number 1's in the hedge OK?


----------



## sallytrafic

You can book but if you do they want to take the money up front also you have to choose between the 3 styles of pitch there and then.

One without elec
One with Elec
One larger pitch with picnic table.

Its acentral booking system so they will also ask which site.

When are you getting there Dave?


----------



## DABurleigh

Chris - yes, as Frank says you can book if you wish, though the Forest Holidays online system imposes a minimum of 3 days at weekends. But you can book less by phone I believe.

Frank - dunno, it's a bit flexible. This far ahead I'd probably say either Thursday evening or Friday lunchtime. There is an early arrival fee.

As to all getting together, in practice this would depend entirely on how full they end up at the weekend. The site has indicated (not to me) that there is no need to book that time of year.

Derek - actually my van is regularly used as a communal loo when I host Radio Orienteering events, such as in this MHF pic:
> Radio Orienteering <
If the scooter isn't on the rack at the time there is even a separate public door 

Dave


----------



## Hampshireman

Thanks for the offer, but no. All have a good time.


----------



## DABurleigh

Chris thought the area that might be best for a group would be Oaken Bottom (down the hill from reception and first right before you go over the disused railway line) and Setthorns confirms that, though there is no way you can reserve multiple pitches there, just occupy them when you get there.

If you book online, you are presented with 3 options, standard (no elec), premium (elec) and select (elec, large pitch, picnic table). Oaken Bottom pitches are premium (elec).

Does anyone have a site map they can scan? Chris has suffered from that feminine tendency to chuck out useful stuff we want to keep, while they no doubt hoard their own rubbish (joke, girls).

Dave


----------



## G2EWS

Hi All,

Trying to get hold of my mate to see if he has a copy of the site details from when we went last time. In the meantime I spoke to Setthorns and asked for them to post a map but he (Bob) suggested that they will advise you where to go when you arrive anyway.

We intend to arrive about 17:30 - 18:30 on the Friday. Anyone there before hand look out for a decent size pitch for a tiddly 30fter!

Regards

Chris


----------



## bognormike

Forest holidays special offer - see my post

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-32537.html

got to book directly, not just for turn-ups


----------



## Spacerunner

There is a good view of Setthorns on Google earth. Oaken Bottom is definitely my choice as the top end always seem so dark and closed in.


----------



## Pollydoodle

Are the with or without electric pitches separate? Otherwise we could all end up spread about the site. Might be able to come sat-sun. Friday pm I am going out for a 2006 christmas dinner!?? and sat is my :wink: ?birthday.
Maybe see you all


----------



## Hampshireman

Have they built a toilet block yet. This sounds really interesting, but we can't keep our legs crossed all weekend. I suppose we could nip home everytime nature calls.


----------



## G2EWS

Hi All,

Found the map and scanned it:










Hope this helps,

Regards

Chris


----------



## duetto96

We stayed at setthorns (first time) last thursday. Quite impressed with the site but suprised by how busy/popular it was. The sign at the gate said that all premium (hookup) and xtra premium (hookup + tap + picnic table) were full for this weekend.

Camping without hookup is normally not a problem other than on occasional days such as bank holidays. 

The site has 4 areas called 'the brow', 'oaken bottom', 'pine tops' and 'high tops'. We had a drive around all the areas. Oaken bottom is probably nearest the old railway line but there weren't many hookups available and for those that were, we gave up trying to level the van because we didn't have high enough blocks to raise the van up. 

If you are cycling, there is a bit of a slope to cycle up to pine tops and high tops. Not exactly everest but the wife couldn't manage it on her bike.
There is a footpath to Sway from the pine top area.

We were told it is a first come, first serve deal so you can't reserve specific pitches and its pot luck what is available when you arrive. We stayed in pine tops which along with the brow is closest to the road, so you do get some road noise but nothing too bad. Be aware some of the pitches do look like they need a fair amount of levelling. The pitch we settled on needed about six inches on 2 wheels. There seemed to be more choice of level pitches in hightops or just about anywhere if you didn't want hookup. 

Its a nice location. We came across a group of red deer while we walked towards Brockenhurst. I can't join up with you folks on the proposed weekend because we are otherwise engaged. Hope the weather is good to you. 

David


----------



## Poghemohone

Hi there to you all! We at Poghemohone would love to join you all at Setthorns for the weekend but sadly have double booked ourselves for the Friday night (auditions for the forthcoming Sway Village Drama Group Christmas Pantomime) and Saturday (invited lots of people over for dinner) but was wondering if it would be ok just to come and say 'hallo' to you on the Sunday afternoon? We only live round the corner, and usually take the dog for a run in the Forest Sunday afternoons anyway. Be nice to meet up and show you our new (much smaller) van. Sallytraffic - I see you live nearby in Salisbury and have smallish van - would be really nice if we could meet up and ask you some questions as you are a seasoned traveller! Not to worry if not convenient though! Best wishes, Lainie and Bernard, and Bouncer the doglet. 8


----------



## sallytrafic

Lucky to spot this I had completely forgotten about it and now we are out Friday night but I will attempt to book for Saturday poss Sunday. 

So much of the grey matter has gone senior these days. I must just check that I didn't already book I know I contacted the site but wasn't able to answer their questions and think I forgot to get back to them.

Edited

Now the booking phone has got problems and the C&CC web booking only supports IE!


----------



## G2EWS

Hi Folks,

We will not be able to join you this time, which is very frustrating but unavoidable.

Maybe next time!

Regards

Chris, Claire and Eleanor


----------



## sallytrafic

Right finally got through

We will be arriving Sat lunchtime and staying through to Monday. We have a standard pitch with elec


----------



## sallytrafic

Right finally got through

We will be arriving Sat lunchtime and staying through to Monday. We have a standard pitch with elec.

See you


----------



## sallytrafic

So am I there on my own?

Forecast weather is nice


----------



## DABurleigh

Why would you think that, Frank?

Dave - yesterday near St Ives on a brilliant CC site (I'll cover in a write-up what your're missing), now in Dartmoor, tomorrow Setthorns


----------



## bognormike

We may be going (alright, indecisive :roll: can't do things with too much planning at the moment), if we do I'll post up here on Friday pm & go (only about an hour +15 from here). Oaken Bottom area? Will put the bikes on & get some beer in the locker. Will have the MHF pennant on the pole!
If anybody is thinking of provisions, Brockenhurst has good independent shops - Butchers, Bakers, Greengrocers, as well as a tesco express. also good pubs / restaurants (The bistro at Carey's Manor Hotel - on the Lyndhurst Rd before Balmer Lawn - is excellent, but not cheap!)


----------



## DABurleigh

Well the received wisdom suggested Oaken Bottom, but I can't comment as it was dark when I got here. 

But FWIW I'm esconsced, at least for now, on Plot 60 Oaken Bottom. Mains and satellite OK, T-mobile marginal. There are vacancies posted at reception for all pitch types, and Oaken Bottom for now has some of both elec and non-elec pitches free.

Dave


----------



## bognormike

Ok dave; probably see you late afternoon


----------



## sallytrafic

Just like to thank Dave for suggesting it. Nice to meet up again with Viv and Mike, and Alison Dave and Zoe. Pity the weather forecast was so far out, although we did manage a dry walk to Sway on Sunday pm after you both had left. (see battery bang thread)

As I lay awake listening to the rain crashing down on my roof in the early hours of this morning (Monday) I remembered an October day 20 years ago (16th?) when a non-hurricane struck this area and thought about how good forecasts have been this week - not.


----------

